# Joe Biden: The economy belongs to us, not Bush



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Politico


Joe Biden: The economy belongs to us, not Bush CBS News - ‎3 hours ago‎

Vice President Joe Biden said in a live interview with Miami public radio station WLRN Thursday that the Obama administration - not the Bush administration - now has ownership of the struggling US economy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

You know that Obama lost his mind when he saw that.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> You know that Obama lost his mind when he saw that.


Of course he did. He hates things like honesty. To him it's UN-american and divisive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Of course he did. He hates things like honesty. To him it's UN-american and divisive.


I was thinking that he likes to blame all his shortcomings on Bush.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

OK everyone....golf clap for Joe.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

trueblue said:


> OK everyone....golf clap for Joe.


I have to say I kind of agree with you on this one. Someone in that admistration has finally stood up and said "you know what we have been here long enough now that this is OUR problem and we can't place it on others from the past."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That's making uber-libs everywhere have exploding heads. More please.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Biden off his meds again ?

or another rat on obama's sinking ship ?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I still don't think Biden really likes Obama nor does he believe in his Socialist theories. Not that I am a fan of Biden by any stretch of the imagination but I think he is just along for the free ride Obama is giving him. Hopefully 2012 will end both of their political careers....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I still don't think Biden really likes Obama nor does he believe in his Socialist theories. Not that I am a fan of Biden by any stretch of the imagination but I think he is just along for the free ride Obama is giving him. Hopefully 2012 will end both of their political careers....


It was widely speculated during the election that Obama picked Biden to have an older white male on the ticket, to allay concerns of traditional Democrats that might be wary of voting for a (relatively) young black guy.

Unfortunately, that strategy seemed to work.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Abandon Ship! Abandon Ship!


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Biden is like a mentally retarded puppy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Now THAT is the smartest thing you have said IG. As for Biden he is only saying that for polling reasons, it has alot less to do with him admitting it than using his admission to say " Hey look at us we are taking responsibility , elect us again ".


----------

